# How to use Mac Glitter and make it stay put?  Other Uses?



## Indian Barbie (Dec 26, 2007)

I tried looking for topic on search but couldn't find one that answered my question.

I got Reflects Gold for xmas and I'm not sure what to do with it exactly. What can I do with it and what's the best primer to use for it that doesn't take away the sparkliness?


----------



## karinaf (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

I usually mix it with mixing medium and it stays put!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

doesn't that take away the sparkles?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

Nope the MAC pro mixing medium is clear. It shouldn't remove the sparkles. Here are some other tips I use to make them stay. 

Remember those horrible glitz glosses,.. well gently pat a little on your lid, (Like Afterparty or Ramoneo) and use a soft brush and pat the glitter over it and Bam!

Use a CCB on your cheeks and then brush on glitter.

Pat glitter over EZR,..

If you have a costume theatre company get some Ben Nye Final Seal and spray it on after apply glitter.

After applying eyeliner (or shadestick) use an angle brush and apply glitter on top of the product.

Hope that helps you! You wouldn't believe how much of the new Reflects Transparent Teal I managed to pack on my face last saturday.


----------



## user79 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

I know some MAs use clear lash glue and mix glitter with it, then apply it. The glue dries clear and the glitter stays put.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

Ehhh that's a lot of work (for me) to use the reflects glitters. Making me really think twice about getting them. I thought they pretty much stick as much as pigments do?


----------



## Lil_D (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

I use the Reflects glitter with my paint pots and it sticks on great.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

The reflects teal was much better than the very pink one. lol.
I just brushed on the teal and so much was there... none of the pink one. Must get a mixing medium...


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

Anything with a creamy consistency would help the reflects stick if you cant use mixing medium, otherwise you can use a brush to apply it to your lashes when your mascara isnt dry yet, it looks really pretty as long as you dont use too much


----------



## lin143kayp (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

vaseline works really good too


----------



## MellyMac (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

Hey there.....okay. Put on your eyeshadow like normal and then just a sheer layer of clear lip glass works great. It is only for shot term wear because it will crease. For longer wear I lay it down on top of my paint pots. For use on the body and the rest of the face, spray fix plus then tap your large powder brush  over the area you want the glitter and it looks great.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

I just use clear gloss or vaseline, spread it over the area I want the glitter on, and pat the glitter over the area with either a brush or my finger. Works pretty well for me.


----------



## meiseen (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

use fluidline 
thats what the ma taught me to do


----------



## aznbaybee4u (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

does paint pots or vaseline work better with glitter?


----------



## Inkerbelle (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

I use EZR eyecream.  Works great


----------



## jubethone (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

I'm afraid to use any of the glitters near my eye because they are not eye-safe, and I also know a girl (at my work) who got some in her eye and she said it "hurt like a bitch"


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

CCB's are the best for this, IMO.  If you are using them on the eye, I would apply a paint first, then a thin layer of CCB right on top.  I like to pat a sponge on top of the glitter, so it picks up a small layer, and then spray it with a bit of Fix + to keep it on the sponge until it hits my eye.  Using a sponge prevents your brush from getting all dirty, and you know it takes FOREVER to get glitter out of a brush.

HTH!!!


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

i use a clear mascara as a base on my lids and it works quite well


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

well i usually use my pearl ccb..and brush it over ..and it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

You can use MUFE's Fixer Spray to make sure it won't fall off during the day, a friend of mine has used both MUFE's and Kryolan's and raves about either.


----------



## baroquely (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

Silly question - For those of you who use the lash glue to get the glitter to stick, does your eyelid feel tight when you're done? I know you only use a really thin coat, but I don't want it to feel like my eyelid has been frozen.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baroquely* 

 
_Silly question - For those of you who use the lash glue to get the glitter to stick, does your eyelid feel tight when you're done? I know you only use a really thin coat, but I don't want it to feel like my eyelid has been frozen._

 
Nope, you will be fine if you use a thin layer.  You won't even notice the glue.  My prblem was getting the glue off.  That was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Moonspell (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lil_D* 

 
_I use the Reflects glitter with my paint pots and it sticks on great._

 
Me too and the glitter sticks all day.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: How to use Mac Glitter and make it STAY PUT? Lol*

I've been using DuWop Payoff, instead of mixing medium. It basically turns powdered eye shadows into cream eye shadows. Once it's essentially a cream to powder eye shadow, I haven't had any problem with fallout. Plus it really intensifies the color.


----------



## Kelly78 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Reflects glitter help!*

Hey fellow MAC addicts!! I'm fairly new to MAC and purchased both of the Little Darling pigment sets. They each came with a reflects glitter - they're gorgeous!! I guess I'm just unsure of exactly how to use these. Can you use them on your eye - and if you can, does it stick or just end up all over the place. They're just so beautiful that I don't want them to just end up sitting in my stash unused. Thanks so much for any ideas/tips you can give me!

Kelly


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Reflects glitter help!*

I saw the collection yesterday and I've actually got some reflects glitter. It's an incredible glitter but it helps to have something on the eye to adhere to. I freelance at MAC and one of the MA's put the Ungaro ccb on the lid and the reflects pearl over it on a WOC and it was INCREDIBLE!!!!! The other day I wore rule with brun in the crease, crystal avalanche on the lid and placed the reflects glitter a little over the rule/brun color and it looked good. Experiment but yes, they are great on the eyes.


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Reflects glitter help!*

MAC glitters are not safe for use on the eyes, you could go bling if any particles got into your eye, they are meant to be used on the body, lips, hair, face (like cheeks) and nails. A lot of people will tell you to use them on your eyes because nothing has happened to them but it is not safe.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Reflects glitter help!*

i have a few glitters and reflects glitters and i mix them with the eyeliner mixing medium to get them to stick to my cheeks and boob area!


----------



## tripwirechick (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Reflects glitter help!*

candycane80 is right.. if you choose to use them on your eyes, you do so at your own risk. They can cause scarring to your eye tissue, so think carefully before you make your decision. They look awesome mixed into nailpolishes


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Reflects glitter help!*

I like to mix them with a Paint Pot and use them under the eye (it's a little safer so that they're not falling into the eye, and the paint keeps the glitter adhered). I like them with Bare Study. Don't put them too close to the waterline though because it can irritate and HURT if they get into your eye, not mention damage the eye.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Reflects glitter help!*

Thanks because I  too had not a clue how to use it.  I tried it on the lid and it was a lot of fall out so I figured that was the way to go.


----------



## Cocopuff (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Reflects glitter help!*

I used a little of the Reflects Blackened Red and the clear lip glass and made my own 'dazzleglass.'  It was BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Reflects glitter help!*

hell, i use em on my eyes all the time.  dry, wet, mixed with mixing medium, you name it.  i get right up there next to my lashes and everything with no problems.

but, like its been said, they aren't approved for the eye area, so try it at your own risk.


----------



## LaBruja760 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Reflects glitter help!*

Does anyone know of any good bases that make the color in the reflection POP?!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Reflects glitter help!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaBruja760* 

 
_Does anyone know of any good bases that make the color in the reflection POP?!_

 
anything moist.  shadestick, paint pot/paint (before it dries down), or use it on top of anything with a mixing medium (water-based, ezr, liner).


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 9, 2009)

*reflects glitters advice!!!!*

hey people any avice or tips on how to get my reflects glitters to stick and stay put?


----------



## jdechant (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: reflects glitters avice!!!!*

I have a reflects glitter coming in the mail..but I have dealt with plain glitter before so I have a few ideas that can help it stick.

1. Fix + - This works great to help your glitter to stick. Spray your brush with the fix + and then pat it onto to lid or whereever else your using the glitter.

2. Mixing Medium Eyeliner - If you using it for an eyeliner, the MAC Pro store has a mixing medium that is used for glitters or reflects glitters or pigments to create a gel like substance so that you can use it for eyeliner. I still haven't been able to order any as it is out of stock right now, but as soon as I notice it is available again, I will be getting some!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: reflects glitters avice!!!!*

I own a Reflects glitter and I tried them on my lips with clear lipgloss and it looks amazing. I've never tried them on my eyes and yet I'm too scared to put them on my eyes since I've heard that the Reflects are not eye safe.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: reflects glitters avice!!!!*

superglue works just fine.


----------



## rosasola1 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: reflects glitters avice!!!!*

i use eyelash glue. works amazing. but get the kind that dries clear.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 10, 2009)

Merged with existing thread on this topic.  Please remember to do a search first.


----------



## fadedillusions (Jan 10, 2009)

whats a ccb?


----------



## i_love_mac (Jan 19, 2009)

CCB is cream colour base!

I just pat the glitter on to my eye with my finger and it stays!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 20, 2009)

For eyes:

Like a few already said: Lash Glue. It dries clear, is easy to remove, and is flexible. Put a little on your hand and then dip a brush or finger into it and tap it onto a clean spot of skin on your hand so you dont have too much. Make a very light layer over the eyelid and then use a brush or finger to tap glitter on top of the glue. Lean your head down (preferably over trash) and blink alot to get all the loose glitter off. Look in the mirror and look at your gorgeous glittery eyes. :3

For all over face, or body:

Open Fix+ or Charged Waters and put several scoops of glitter in. Spray all over face and body for a gentle glistening effect!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 22, 2009)

What's a good way to get it to stick to my eyeshadow? I can't put Vaseline on my eyes. Should I just buy some of that Fix + stuff??


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 23, 2009)

Buy the EZR eye cream from MAC PRO if you want to stick/enhance/mix glitter and pigments for your eyes.  (looks just like mixing medium tho, its not an actual cream like texture) 

The water based mixing medium is also good, but recommended more for the face and body.  

These will be far easier (and much *safer*) than any other glue. 
To put glitter on top of eyeshadow - use the Ginger brushes (242), dab in EZR, then on glitter and lightly pat on eye! EeeZee as that (pun intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lissa (Jan 23, 2009)

I use either a fluidline or paintpot base, and spray the brush with Fix+ to get the glitter to stick, as others have mentioned. 

Also, reflects antique gold looks AMAZING over a black base like blackground - try it!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_ The water based mixing medium is also good, but recommended more for the face and body._

 
WBMM is fine for around the eyes. There's a Face & Body MM for the face and body.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 23, 2009)

^^it is for a lot of ppl....however EZR is an actual eye cream so more suited for use on eyes.


----------

